# Half-woman half-bird



## Peggy-Lynn

Hola, 
Tengo que hacer una descripción de las sirenas, que eran una mitad mujer y una mitad ave. Alguien sabe la mejor manera de expresar "half-woman half-bird", o se puede decir simplemente "una mitad mujer, una mitad ave"? Gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mira aquí:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Siren


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Las sirenas eran seres mitad mujer, mitad ave.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdón, no me quedó claro en qué idioma lo querías decir. Si es en español, no me gusta lo de "mitad y mitad", y me quedo con lo que dice el DRAE: "con busto de mujer y cuerpo de ave".


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

Hola, perdón, me di cuenta de que no estaba muy claro en qué idioma lo quería decir! Es español 
Busqué más en internet y encontré un diccionario de mitologia clásica en googlebooks donde el autor usa esta descripción: "las sirenas son genios marinos, mitad mujer, mitad ave" así que he optado por algo parecido.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Hola, perdón, me di cuenta de que no estaba muy claro en qué idioma lo quería decir! Es español
> Busqué más en internet y encontré un diccionario de mitologia clásica en googlebooks donde el autor usa esta descripción: "las sirenas son genios marinos, mitad mujer, mitad ave" así que he optado por algo parecido.



Personalmente, no me gusta el "mitad y mitad" porque no especifica cuál mitad es cuál (alguien que nunca oyó hablar de sirenas podría pensar por ejemplo que son las mitades izquierda o derecha, o delantera y trasera; o que la mitad de arriba es ave y la de abajo es mujer, etc).  Por eso prefiero el "busto de mujer y ...".


----------



## Ishould haveknown

En España mitad mujer, mitad ave.


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

Oldy Nuts said:


> Personalmente, no me gusta el "mitad y mitad" porque no especifica cuál mitad es cuál (alguien que nunca oyó hablar de sirenas podría pensar por ejemplo que son las mitades izquierda o derecha, o delantera y trasera; o que la mitad de arriba es ave y la de abajo es mujer, etc).  Por eso prefiero el "busto de mujer y ...".


Sí, eso es verdad, pero el mismo problema sale de la descripción inglesa, que suele ser "half woman, half bird".


----------



## jakare

El orden en que se mencionan las partes indican que: mitad mujer - hasta la cintura; mitad ave - hasta los pies o patas en este caso. Pensé que las sirenas eran mitad mujer y mitad pez, quizás estas sean montaraces.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Sí, eso es verdad, pero el mismo problema sale de la descripción inglesa, que suele ser "half woman, half bird".



Totalmente de acuerdo; y por eso tampoco me gusta el "half and half". ¿Manías de viejo?


----------



## jakare

Sorry, I was thinking of mermaids.


----------



## duvija

jakare said:


> Sorry, I was thinking of mermaids.


 

¡pero mermaids son sirenas! torso de mujer, cola de pez.
Yo tampoco entiendo de dónde sale eso de la mitad mujer y la mitad ave. Ni sé qué palabra hay en castellano para ese bicho raro.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pero el bicho mitológico original era mitad ave, como las arpías. Las que son mitad pez son tritones.



> *sirena**.*
> (Del lat. _sirēna_, acus. de _siren, -ēnis,_ y este del gr. σειρήν).
> * 1.     * f.  Ninfa marina con busto de mujer y cuerpo de ave, que extraviaba a los  navegantes atrayéndolos con la dulzura de su canto. Algunos artistas la  representan impropiamente con torso de mujer y parte inferior de pez.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## duvija

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Pero el bicho mitológico original era mitad ave, como las arpías. Las que son mitad pez son tritones.


 

Los tritones son hombres! Desde antes de la Odisea se llaman sirenas y tienen cuerpo de pez, no?
Tal vez sea impropio, pero la mitología las toma como féminas.


----------



## la_machy

Es que el tritón es el macho y la sirena es la hembra de esa especie mitológica 'mitad humano, mitad pez'.
Bueno, eso siempre había creído ...¿no?


Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

duvija said:


> Los tritones son hombres! Desde antes de la Odisea se llaman sirenas y tienen cuerpo de pez, no?
> Tal vez sea impropio, pero la mitología las toma como féminas.


Ay, tienes razón, lo que son es *nereidas*.

*nereida**.*
 (Del lat. _Nerēis, -eĭdis,_ y este del gr. Νηρεΐς, -ΐδος, hija de Nereo).
* 1.     * f._ Mit._ Cada una de las ninfas que residían en el mar, y eran jóvenes hermosas de medio cuerpo arriba, y peces en lo restante.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## duvija

¡Claro, ahora sí! las nereidas son lo que llamamos comunmente sirenas (mujer-pez) y las sirenas son mujer-pájaro. O sea que ponen huevos pero amamantan...


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

In Spain we say: "mitad mujer mitad ave". I think there's no other way to say it.
And I kind of think there's no need to express one's opinion. I mean, if you want to specify the sort of animal or whatever, then you should say "busto de mujer y cuerpo de ave", if not, just "mitad mujer mitad ave" works.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hice una pequeña encuesta entre mis parientes y amigos, y todos coincidimos en que "sirenas" eran aquellas criaturas mitológicas con "torso de mujer y cuerpo de pez". Ninguno de nosotros, reconozco con vergüenza porque se supone que somos personas cultas, había oído hablar de las con "torso de mujer y cuerpo de ave".

Así que, gracias a este hilo, ahora estamos enterados de que lo que nosotros hemos llamado "sirenas" durante todas nuestras largas vidas son en realidad "nereidas"; y que las "sirenas" tienen cuerpo de ave. Fuera de que todos hemos aprendido de paso un montón sobre las mitologías afines, que desconocíamos.

Y discrepo violentamente con que describir a cualquiera de estos seres como "mitad ..., mitad ..." sea la única manera posible de describirlas. Baste con señalar que el DRAE no usa esa descripción ni para las sirenas ni para las nereidas.


----------



## la_machy

''Half woman-half bird''...¿_'mujerave'_?

(me niego rotundamente a que _Ariel_ sea _'la nereidita'_ en lugar de _'la sirenita' )._


Saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Quisiera saber si lo que ocurre acá en Chile con sirenas y nereidas, que describí en mi mensaje anterior #20, es frecuente en otros países. Lo pregunto porque, por haber quedado ese mensaje al final de la página anterior, puede pasar desapercibido para quienes ingreses desde ahora a este hilo.

Por acá, tanto la famosa estatua de Copenhagen, como los personajes del cuento de Andersen y de la película de Disney, son unánimemente llamados "La Sirenita". Y muchas personas ni siquiera conocen la palabra "nereida".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bueno, creo que en realidad las sirenas son en todas partes como la de  Copenhague desde la Edad Media. Yo solo escuché a mi profesora de griego  decir lo contrario.


----------



## Cosy Lady

Arpía.- ser fabuloso con cara de mujer y cuerpo de ave.


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

En mi opinión, en España lo común es decir _sirena_, pero _nereida_ es nombrado para la mitología griega y los que estudian griego en el instituto conocerán bien esa palabra. Aquí la película de Disney también se llama "La sirenita".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sí, por acá las personas más cultas asocian vagamente "nereida" y "náyade" con la mitología antigua, pero difícilmente encontrarás a alguien que sepa a qué criaturas designan estos nombres. Soy uno de tantos que sólo tuvo conciencia que *"náyade"* "*nereida*" es el nombre correcto de nuestras sirenas y sirenitas cuando descubrió el problema en este hilo.

Me pregunto cuántos españoles que no han estudiado griego saben que el cuento de Andersen, la estatua en Copenhagen y la película de Disney debieran en rigor llamarse "La nereidita".


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

Pues no lo sé, pero seguro que muchos. Somos más de 47 millones de habitantes en España...


----------



## la_machy

From wiki:

''Sirenas: 
...
Aunque en su forma original eran seres *híbridos de mujer y **ave*,* posteriormente la representación más común las describe como mujeres jóvenes con cola de **pez*. Es por ello que en muchas lenguas no latinas distinguen la sirena original clásica (inglés _siren_, alemán _Sirene_) de la sirena con cola de pez (inglés _mermaid_, alemán _Meerjungfrau_)''.

Más...

 (los resaltados son míos)

Saludos


----------



## aurilla

A half woman and a half bird in the Odyssey is called a siren. (Greek mythology) ​


----------



## Csalrais

Lo cierto es que recuerdo de mi época de aficionado a la mitología haber leido en algún sitio que las sirenas eran en un principio seres con una mitad de ave que perdieron una apuesta sobre lo maravilloso de su voz, su belleza o algo parecido, contra otros seres mitológicos que no recuerdo. Como castigo por la derrota perdieron sus apreciados cuerpos que les permitían volar, por colas de pez.

Pero leyendo en otros lugares me da la impresión de que es solo una explicación para el cambio de percepción en el imaginario popular y el arte a lo largo de los siglos.


----------



## aurilla

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siren


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Myriam_Twilight said:


> Pues no lo sé, pero seguro que muchos. Somos más de 47 millones de habitantes en España...



Pues los felicito por su cultura. En la nuestra, que proviene de la de ustedes, la miotología griega es conocida en ese grado de detalle sólo por una ínfima minoría.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bueno, yo insisto en que estoy convencida de que las viejas sirenas han  muerto y no es fácil encontrar a alguien que sepa lo que fueron. Tampoco en la _Odisea_  se extienden mucho en descripciones. He estado revisando la mía y no he  encontrado la descripción, pero quizá se me haya escapado...


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

El trabajo que hago trata de Orfeo, un participante en el viaje de los argonautas. Las sirenas de Los Argonauticas de Apolonio (no sé la antiguedad exacta de esta obra pero creo que se escribió algunos siglos antes de Cristo) son mitad ave, mitad mujer. Mi profesor es de la mitología clásica, así que espero que él sepa lo que significaba sirena originalmente!

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, ha sido muy interesante!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sí, fuera de entornos especializados debí haber añadido.


----------

